# Considering Pioneer AVH-P8400BH - Recent thoughts?



## Richericks (May 25, 2012)

Considering getting this Pioneer HU. The reports early on included problems with the units locking up, slow response, etc. This wasn't true of all of them, but enough to cause me to want to wait until new firmware or other solutions had been implemented. Most of the reviews I am coming across now are the older ones. Not much posted recently. What's the scoop on these right now. The one I saw the other day at the shop seemed to be quick and problem free.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I had one nib and when I used it the first couple of times, it would freeze. Then one day I started my car and the system performed like a champ. It was as if someone worked on it overnight. The only reason that I sold it was I wasn't using 2/3rds of the features t hat it offered. To me that was truly a waste, I went to a basic JVC. The only reason I sold my JVC was it took too long to charge my iPod which is primarily how I listened to music.


----------

